# Fiberoptic Intubation - Is there a separate procedure



## nboening (Jul 7, 2009)

Is there a separate procedure code to use when billing for Fiberoptic Intubation?   Thanks in advance!!


----------



## jdrueppel (Jul 7, 2009)

There is no separate code for fiberoptic intubation.  We bill the -22 modifier when awake fiberoptic intubation is utilized and send documentation.  Of course, this is not paid by Medicare and/or Medicaid.

Julie, CPC


----------



## millortsui (Apr 14, 2010)

please see code 31575.


----------

